# Specialized Sirrus Sport Vs Trek 7.2FX



## insurin (20 Jan 2014)

I am after a comparison between riding position of these 2 bikes

I have a Trek 7.2FX and it feels a little bit like a mountain bike. I also Have a Specialized Tricross and it doesn't feel as upright when on the top bar as the Trek.
What I want to know is, how does the Sirrus Sport feel. Is it more stretched than the Trek?


----------



## vickster (20 Jan 2014)

Sirrus definitely more sporty than the trek. The trek is a more typical rigid hybrid I'd say, certainly no MTB and light and quick, but not a road bike. Although that could be helped with skinnier smoother tyres. The Sirrus is essentially the secteur road bike with flatbar. However, in the case of both, if you are looking for a road bike, get a road bike :-)

Do you have an Evans close by, go get a test ride on the Sirrus. The frame geometry is the same on the whole range I think, go higher up, you get a carbon fork, you may get bar ends, better gearing etc


----------



## insurin (20 Jan 2014)

Hi

There is an Evans is Manchester. I will have to go. The bike is for commuting and light touring in the summer. I have a thread on here about converting my Tricross to Butterfly bars as I never use the drops. This is why I was looking at buying a flat bar bike such as the Trek/Sirrus. The cost of converting the Tricross to flat/butterfly is almost as much as just buying a used Sirrus.

I have never tried a Secteur. Is it like the Tricross in terms of riding position?

cheers


----------



## vickster (20 Jan 2014)

I don't know. But a Secteur is a drop bar bike so wouldn't meet your needs I guess if you don't want drops. Why not just ride the tricross on the hoods, shoulders and tops. I never use the drops either, but you do have more options with road bars. I never got on with bar ends (i.e. never used them)


----------



## Crankarm (20 Jan 2014)

There is no point asking about how a bike fits you on an internet forum as we do not know your body shape or dimensions and even less how comfortable you feel when on a certain bike. You need to go to a bike shop and get them to see that a bike fits you properly and there you can also test ride the bike. I think the moral of the story here is that UNLESS you know EXACTLY how a bike fits when buying a bike on line you may as well go pi$$ in the wind as saving £20 will mean you end up spending a shed load more trying to rectify your tightness and ignorance. I am sure Evans can get your sorted out as they carry a wide range of makes of bikes and models.


----------



## vickster (20 Jan 2014)

OP - have you looked at all the various geometries on the Specialized site?


----------



## insurin (20 Jan 2014)

vickster said:


> I don't know. But a Secteur is a drop bar bike so wouldn't meet your needs I guess if you don't want drops. Why not just ride the tricross on the hoods, shoulders and tops. I never use the drops either, but you do have more options with road bars. I never got on with bar ends (i.e. never used them)


I do spend most of my time in the Hoods. I have been commuting on the Tricross for 4 years and I go into Europe every summer for a week or 2 doing some light touring. 
I am wearing a splint on my right hand as I think I may have RSI and sometimes I struggle changing gear on the STI's. The idea of getting a flat bar bike was on the assumption that I can replace the flat bar with a butterfly. I am happy with the riding a position on the Tricross and I thought putting a butterfly on may make me happy.


----------



## insurin (20 Jan 2014)

Crankarm said:


> There is no point asking about how a bike fits you on an internet forum as we do not know your body shape or dimensions and even less how comfortable you feel when on a certain bike. You need to go to a bike shop and get them to see that a bike fits you properly and there you can also test ride the bike. I think the moral of the story here is that UNLESS you know EXACTLY how a bike fits when buying a bike on line you may as well go pi$$ in the wind as saving £20 will mean you end up spending a shed load more trying to rectify your tightness and ignorance. I am sure Evans can get your sorted out as they carry a wide range of makes of bikes and models.


I would prefer if it you would stay out of this topic until you get off your high horse.


----------



## vickster (20 Jan 2014)

insurin said:


> I do spend most of my time in the Hoods. I have been commuting on the Tricross for 4 years and I go into Europe every summer for a week or 2 doing some light touring.
> I am wearing a splint on my right hand as I think I may have RSI and sometimes I struggle changing gear on the STI's. The idea of getting a flat bar bike was on the assumption that I can replace the flat bar with a butterfly. I am happy with the riding a position on the Tricross and I thought putting a butterfly on may make me happy.


It sounds like you know what you want, just need to find the right bike. Go to Evans with your ID and bank card and have some test rides. They do interest free credit too which always makes purchasing simpler if funds not immediately available


----------



## insurin (20 Jan 2014)

vickster said:


> It sounds like you know what you want, just need to find the right bike. Go to Evans with your ID and bank card and have some test rides. They do interest free credit too which always makes purchasing simpler if funds not immediately available


I think you are right. I reckon if I put butterfly bars on my Tricross I would be happy. I was just trying to find out if the Sirrus was the same frame setup as the Tricross and if it was I would test ride it and then put some butterfly bars on that.

cheers


----------



## vickster (20 Jan 2014)

Look at the specs on the Specialized site, compare the measurements side by side. Get geeky and use a spreadsheet

I don't really know what butterfly bars are if honest. The higher Sirrus models come with bar ends, or used to


----------



## Leaway2 (20 Jan 2014)

insurin said:


> Hi
> 
> There is an Evans is Manchester. I will have to go. cheers



or Edinburgh cycles in Rusholme. Very friendly, plenty of advice.


----------



## vickster (20 Jan 2014)

Evans do have a very flexible test ride policy (costs a penny on card, can essentially be as long as needed), I don't know about EBC


----------



## Leaway2 (20 Jan 2014)

vickster said:


> Evans do have a very flexible test ride policy (costs a penny on card, can essentially be as long as needed), I don't know about EBC


Just leave some form of ID Driving lic/credit card so you don't do a runner (rider?)


----------



## insurin (26 Jan 2014)

update:

Yesterday I popped over to Evans cycles in Manchester (chill factor) and test rode a Specialized Sirrus. The bike he gave me to test ride was the Elite. I am only considering the standard or Sport but he said the geometry of the different models of Sirrus was the same. This was fine by me as I only wanted to find out how it feels and what size bike I would need to buy if I go ahead.

Anyway, the bike felt great to ride and I decided it was the one. It felt like a better riding position than the Trek but I think the Trek was too small for me even though that was a large. Incidentally the Sirrus I tested was also a large. Those bar grips are very comfy on the handlebar plus the added bar ends to give an extra riding position. The Elite had internal cabling, what’s the deal with that? How do you go about replacing cable?



I have also just bought a stem riser/extender one of these




for my Tricross. It feels much better although I must say I have only sat on my bike in the kitchen with it on. I’ll test it this week.


My employer is about to do another round of cycle to work so I may get a better model Sirrus than the Sport.


cheers


----------



## Kies (26 Jan 2014)

The Elite is a great bike and my goto bike in my stable. Havn't had to change any cables yet, but the old trick of taping the new one to the old and pulling through should be fine.


----------



## vickster (26 Jan 2014)

The Elite gets you the carbon forks (or used to) and bar ends, which will both add to comfort on the roads


----------



## Kies (26 Jan 2014)

vickster said:


> The Elite gets you the carbon forks (or used to) and bar ends, which will both add to comfort on the roads



Vickster is right :-)


----------



## insurin (13 Feb 2014)

update:

I got the Specialized Sirrus Comp 2nd hand but brand new if you know what I mean. I have been to work and back today and it feels great. It's a bit of a longer reach than the Trek and not quite as upright which is perfect for me. The brakes are fantastic, they feel much better that the disc brakes on the Trek. I don't know if it's because the pads on disc brakes need some sort of bedding in.
This will be my commuting bike and not my tourer now. I am getting another bike for touring.

cheers


----------



## vickster (13 Feb 2014)

Why not use it for touring rather than getting into more debt (as other thread and C2W)


----------



## insurin (13 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> Why not use it for touring rather than getting into more debt (as other thread and C2W)


Initially when I bought it, that was the plan. I bought the bike and then work announced C2W. I would not have got the Sirrus if I knew C2W was happening. I could sell the Sirrus but I really like it. Getting a good tourer means I will have something tangible at the end of it. I can sell it or the Sirrus If I needed to. If I don't get anything, i'll just spend my money and have nothing to show for it.


----------



## vickster (13 Feb 2014)

Fair enough. Just make sure you insure the C2W bike (especially if in Liverpool  ) ...you'll still have to pay for it, even if no longer in your possession


----------



## Soup890 (8 Mar 2014)

vickster said:


> Sirrus definitely more sporty than the trek. The trek is a more typical rigid hybrid I'd say, certainly no MTB and light and quick, but not a road bike. Although that could be helped with skinnier smoother tyres. The Sirrus is essentially the secteur road bike with flatbar. However, in the case of both, if you are looking for a road bike, get a road bike :-)
> 
> Do you have an Evans close by, go get a test ride on the Sirrus. The frame geometry is the same on the whole range I think, go higher up, you get a carbon fork, you may get bar ends, better gearing etc


Specialzed all day everyday minus the faults


----------

